# First PCD May 2 for X3 m40i



## Nathan104 (Jan 11, 2022)

We just got confirmation of our PCD date first of May.. it was a tough decision to do it or not as it put off us getting our car by 3 weeks. I think it will be worth it though, sounds like a very cool experience. We will be driving 1000 miles back from SC to TX. we will take our time and observe break in protocol, not get in any hurry, take lots of back roads. So, most of our break in mileage will be done in the first two days.


----------



## Nathan104 (Jan 11, 2022)

Also wondering for pcd pickup if they will have installed a front license plate bracket? I didn't want the dealership to install this but not sure what pcd does.


----------



## jmay87 (Dec 17, 2005)

We just scheduled our Performance Center delivery of our new X3 for May 2nd also. When I did my last PCD I completed the paperwork about a week beforehand and the dealer had sent 30 day plates to the performance center that they had already put on the car. I live in a no front plate state so the bracket was just left in my trunk and not installed. I imagine you can request they not install it. Check with dealer when you finish the paperwork.


----------



## Nathan104 (Jan 11, 2022)

Just update, I finalized purchase and traded in my truck on Tuesday and flew into SC today. Picked up from airport by the hotel in a BMW x5. Very quickly. Decided to rent a car on Toronto for the day and run to Atlanta and back. Plan to be back to have the dinner at 8 tonight.


----------

